# Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof



## Sven R. (25. Juni 2013)

Mein Name ist Sven (41) und lebe im schönen Reichshof des Bergischen Landes.
Meine Frau und ich haben uns den Traum des Naturschwimmteiches zur Aufgabe gemacht und nun durchgesetzt 
Ca. 9m x 7m und an der tiefsten Stelle 2m _(glaube ca 100.000 L gingen rein...)_
Wir sind momentan absolute Neulinge und lesen fleissig auf dieser/euren Webseite was zu tun ist.
Aber wir haben echt riesen Spaß gefunden am Hobby und Lifestile "Gartenteich"!
Natur pur und Wohnungsbeschaffungs für GAAANZ viele Tiere und Insekten!  
Hmmm auch wenn wir kaum ein Wesen kennen und Google unser bester Freund geworden ist, finden wir dass es in jeden Garten gehört und den gewissen inneren Ausgleich bringt. 
Ich freue mich jedenfalls diese Webseite gefunden zu haben und habt erbarmen mit eventuellen doofen Fragen von mir :beten
Lieben Gruß Sven 
P.S. Bilder folgen! Kämpfe gerade mit dem einstellen hier


----------



## Sandra1976 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,
ja das geht uns glaub ich allen so.
Aber wenn der Virus da ist, bekommst du ihn nicht mehr los (willst es auch nicht)
Bin auf Bilder gespannt (wie wir alle), denn da sind wir auch süchtig danach 
Gruß 
Sandra


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Hallo Sven,
ebenfalls herzlich willkommen !
Ich glaube um Bilder einstellen zu können, brauchst Du ein paar mehr Beiträge .
Also erst mal fleißg schreiben .


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Hallo und Willkommen,

 nein, Jo, Du meinst die Signatur. Wie das mit den Bildern funktioniert, steht in dem Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Ups, sorry Else, das war in einem anderen Forum !


----------



## Sven R. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Test mit Bildern


----------



## Sven R. (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Andere Richtung 
  

Frau in meiner XXXL Hose beim Planzen


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Hallo Sven,

tolle Anlage! Und der Platz, den du hast... 

Neid!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Sven R. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Danke 
Aber wie man sieht noch ganz frisch und die Pflanzen kriegen das Wasser noch nicht sauber da diese zu klein sind...
In der Baumschule haben die uns geraten, nicht zu viele zu Pflanzen, da diese sonst alles zuwuchern... Sieht sehr wenig aus oder?  
Also zwischen Steg und Seil soll der Schwimmbereich sein, Rest soll zuwuchern mit Wasserpflanzen.
Unterm Steg ist ein Skimmer mit einer 16.000 OasePumpe und diese Pumpt das Wasser am Quellstein wieder rein. (siehe Bild)


----------



## Sven R. (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Hmmm, wenn ich das Bild so sehe... Ne Seilbahn über den Teich wäre nicht nur für die Kids cool


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Hallo Sven,

schön geworden, aber...



Sven R. schrieb:


> In der Baumschule haben die uns geraten, nicht zu viele zu Pflanzen, da diese sonst alles zuwuchern...



die sollen Bäume schulen, aber nicht so einen Quatsch erzählen. Pflanzen sind dazu da, den Algen die Nährstoffe vor der __ Nase wegzufressen. Und wenn ich wenig Pflanzen habe, habe ich dafür viele Algen. Wenn die Pflanzen später wuchern und es zuviel wird, kannste immer noch ausdünnen und somit Nährstoffe aus dem Teich holen.

Und der nächste Anfänger freut sich über günstige Pflanzen.


----------



## Ikulas (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

bin zwar auch Neuling, aber genau das habe ich mir beherzigt und habe ziemlich viel in mein Pfützchen gepflanzt. Mein Mann meinte gestern zwar auch, dass wir vermutlich zugewuchert werden. Aber dafür sieht unser Wasser nicht so stark veralgt aus, wie ich finde. 
Und wenn alles wuchert, dann wird ausgedünnt und unser Nachbar bekommt ein paar Pflanzen für sein etwas pflanzenarmes Teichlein .


----------



## Sven R. (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Ok Danke 
Hab meine Frau überredet noch ein paar Pflanzen reinzusetzen 
Haben sogar jetzt ein Libellenpärchen (__ Plattbauch glaube ich). 
Die eine mit blauen Körper die andere sieht fast wie eine __ Hornisse aus nur mehr Flügel 
Riesig jedenfalls und nicht ängstlich, hab sie gestreichelt 
Wenn jemand aus der Nähe Reichshof-Oberberg kommt, ein paar Tips vor Ort würde ich gerne annehmen


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

hi Sven,
bei Dir lassen sich die __ Libellen streicheln?
Hier __ fliegen die so schnell, dass ich Mühe habe sie mit der Kamera zu verfolgen 
und scharfe Bilder zu kriegen.


----------



## Sven R. (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Ja, hab gestern sogar geschaft ein Foto zu machen :smoki
Ist glaube eine __ Plattbauchlibelle aber RIESIG ! Können die eigentlich Stechen oder sehen die nur so respektvoll aus?
 
Und die ersten Badebilder


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und Grüße aus dem schönen Reichshof*

Servus Sven

Herzlich Willkommen

__ Libellen stechen nicht, die tun uns nichts ...

Schöner Teich 

Ich würde viele von [DLMURL="http://www.repo-pflanzen.de/sortiment/sortiment.htm"]dieser Pflanzenauswahl[/DLMURL] in den Teich setzen.
[DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/pflanzzonen"]Preise ?[/DLMURL]

Wie sieht es denn auf der anderen Seite der Brücke aus ?

Regenerationszone ?


----------

